# Best console graphics of this gen?



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a graphics w-hore and I'm looking to add something new to my collection that I might not have


drop your top 10 please


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Crysis 1 and 2. And battlefield 3.


----------



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

The Uncharted series


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Uranium said:


> Crysis 1 and 2. And battlefield 3.


Crysis 2 looked eh on 360....it wasn't bad but it wasn't as great as people tried to make it out to be.

and I heard BF3 looked like crap on consoles also


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Batman: Arkham City.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Graphics are a pretty superficial parameter to judge games by nowadays (not saying that's what you're doing). Call me an elitist, but I think the XBOX has ruined the industry, by facilitating the creation of a large new, shallow, audience that puts shiny graphics above story and level design. It's like the megapixel race in cameras; more megapixels after a certain point (which was reached a few years ago) a better camera does not make.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Probably the Uncharted series. I'm struggling to think of much else on console that is fairly ahead of the pack. Though if you're a graphics *****, I don't know why any console would be your platform of choice.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> Crysis 2 looked eh on 360....it wasn't bad but it wasn't as great as people tried to make it out to be.
> 
> and I heard BF3 looked like crap on consoles also


Well you're not going to get much more out of the xbox. Get a pc if you want mesmerizing graphics.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

braid.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Uranium said:


> Well you're not going to get much more out of the xbox. Get a pc if you want mesmerizing graphics.


thread title clearly states "best CONSOLE graphics"


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

luceo said:


> Probably the Uncharted series. I'm struggling to think of much else on console that is fairly ahead of the pack. *Though if you're a graphics *****, I don't know why any console would be your platform of choice.*


I like the freedom of being able to buy a game and simply pop it in without worrying about whether my PC can run the game.

Buying graphics cards and upgrading every 7 months seems like a waste of money and a big inconvenience imo.

I remember people making threads listing their specs asking if their PC was powerful enough to run BF3 a few months back and all I could do is shake my head.......it would really suck to buy a $500 card just to run one single game...or to blindly purchase the game only to find out you can't run it properly

I only use my PC for school, research and important stuff like porn and pirating music


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

God of War III has awesome graphics!

The way Kratos' muscles glisten in the light... *swoon*


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

David777 said:


> God of War III has awesome graphics!
> 
> The way Kratos' muscles glisten in the light... *swoon*


i agree

the latest castlevania game was very pretty visually also


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

did machinarium come out on a console? if so, that too.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

killzone 3?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

also i haven't played it, but that new rayman game is pretty.

2d is forever.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII has to be up there in terms of graphics


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Knowbody said:


> I remember people making threads listing their specs asking if their PC was powerful enough to run BF3 a few months back and all I could do is shake my head.......it would really suck to buy a $500 card just to run one single game...or to blindly purchase the game only to find out you can't run it properly


You don't need a tip top of the line comp to play new games as long as you're willing to compromise on the graphics settings. The bigger draw to PC gaming is the ability to download mods and fanmade, free, bonuses to games. Also, it seems like the multiplayer on consoles is usually nerfed because the systems can't handle as many players, as large of maps, etc. I'd also argue the online communities are usually a lot better (not 13 year old kids with mics usually).


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

I haven't upgraded my graphics card in 2 years and can still max Battlefield 3.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

The Uncharted series pushes a lot of polygons. They essentially look like Pixar-quality animated movies. But my favorite presentation among games this generation was probably Kirby's Epic Yarn.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

LA Noire


----------

